# The concept of the "boogie box"



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I posted this in another thread, thought it had enough merit to post it in its own thread:

1 Glad or Tupperware dual sandwich box
1 Jennings 22 caliber pistol throated and ramp polished and a box of stingers.
1 heavy duty folding knife.
1 Space blanket.
100 strike anywhere matches in waterproof container.
2 safety knife blades.
100 feet of fishing line and area appropriate hooks.
2 sinkers.
2 floats.
50' of nylon twine.
fire tabs.
band aids.
signal mirror.
suture kit.
powdered Gatorade.
bullion cubes.

wrap box in duct tape add a canteen.

*I know some of you will bitch about my choice of a Jennings pistol,that's fine,I admit they are junk,but they are junk that can be made to function with a throat and polish job, second, they are cheap, you won't cry a river if it gets stolen or lost, third, they are small enough for this kit.*


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Jennings can be great little .22's, but they can be hit and miss. My BIL has one with well over a 1k rounds through it. He use to play run the shotgun shell with it. First one to miss loses. I saw him hit out to 30yds. On the other hand mine was a complete POS that would jam constantly. That said, I'd buy one if I came across one.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I may not agree with the Jennings but I must say it is fun to see someone thinking outside the sandwich box so to speak. You can't have too many backup kits. It may turn out to be your only choice. It is like when someone asks what's best gun is. It is the one I have on me. Keep on prepping and sharing. 

PS. I like the North American Arms 5 shit mini revolver as my lefty. In 22 long rifle they are pretty nice. Ask your LEO friends. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good stuff Magus. I am putting together some similar kits in molle packs. Then I can add them to my BOB or leave them separate. I am also not a fan of Jennings (or Bryco, Lorcin, SunDance, Cobra, Sterling, Raven, Davis, FIE, RG, etc., etc.) and that opinion was developed from both personal experience and reputation. But the Bersa Thunder 22 & Thunder 380 fit the bill nicely for me. If my budget was very tight I would consider the Phoenix Arms HP22. I took one off a guy once and he forfeited it after pleading out, so we decided to shoot it before putting it in the trade pile. We went through around 150 rounds without a hiccup. Seemed fairly well made for a cheap gun.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Another good little pistol if you can find them is the Pheonix arms. They used to come in 25 ACP and 22 long rifle


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

OleSarge said:


> Another good little pistol if you can find them is the Pheonix arms. They used to come in 25 ACP and 22 long rifle


Good point, they were far better than the Jennings but do they still come in the short barreled config? I'd much rather spend the extra 20$ and get good to go out of the box than spend an hour+ tweaking a Jennings. 

Those American arms mini revolvers would be great, but cost more than I'm prepared to lose if my kit leaks/gets "borrowed".vract:


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

Honestly I'm not sure if they are even made anymore. The one I have I have had for almost 2 decades. I have the 25 ACP with 2 inch barrel, I never bought the 5 inch barrel but you could pick them up aftermarket.


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

I just looked them up and they are still being made in those same 2 calibers.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Good stuff Magus. I am putting together some similar kits in molle packs. Then I can add them to my BOB or leave them separate. I am also not a fan of Jennings (or Bryco, Lorcin, SunDance, Cobra, Sterling, Raven, Davis, FIE, RG, etc., etc.) and that opinion was developed from both personal experience and reputation. But the Bersa Thunder 22 & Thunder 380 fit the bill nicely for me. If my budget was very tight I would consider the Phoenix Arms HP22. I took one off a guy once and he forfeited it after pleading out, so we decided to shoot it before putting it in the trade pile. We went through around 150 rounds without a hiccup. Seemed fairly well made for a cheap gun.


That Bersa be a right nice side arm! I got one an really like it. I carry it quite a bit. Not real heavy an yet will still get the job done when it be needed.

Some folk say the 380 round ain't big enough fer self defense. Bull hockey! At the distance self defense takes place a couple well placed rounds (yup, sorry folks ya need ta practice) an that sob gonna be a hurtin unit!

Plus I ain't gotta worry as much bout takin out little johnny two isles down in the ice cream section when usin a cannon.

As with all yer weapons, go practice an practtice some more!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Bah! I carry a 380.good enough for an average threat and I'm good enough to pop a round in both eyeballs at 10 feet.
the 380 has been a military cartridge in Germany and a couple other east Europe countries.

Too big for the boogie box though.

http://www.phoenix-arms.com/Products/HP22A.html
if they shoot good they seem to run 125$+ NIB.like the exposed hammer!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

What about a Hi-Point 9mm POS? They're $119...


----------



## OleSarge (Oct 30, 2012)

I have had my little Pheonix Arms 25 for awhile never had any issues with it.


----------

